# Newbie on the block, advice would be great!



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello everyone! Another newbie with some very novice questions. It's only the last couple of years that I've actually started to drink coffee.

I drink the odd Cappuccino and they are ok but don't wow me. I love gadgets and a while ago purchased a machine but with all the milk frothing etc it was quite a faff, rarely used so sold it (Was a Delonghi, about £350).

We do have a pod machine and have had cappuccinos & Mochas which to be fair taste ok to me.

Over Christmas went to my partners Aunties house and they had a built in Nef Machine. I had a coffee and it was the best I've ever had!! I thought it was a Cappuccino, looked quite creamy. When I asked, the option on the Neff machine was just 'Coffee' and then it was topped up with some milk out the fridge. So I thought to myself, maybe ordering Cappuccino's from Starbucks isn't what I actually like, so what would I order to get a drink like I had at Christmas? Tried ordering an Americano - Hated it. Ordered a white Coffee from McDonalds - didn't like that either.

Just had a 'Coffee' from the Pod machine at home and it tasted fairly good.

So my questions are, what would be the difference in a coffee from the Neff and a Cappuccino from Starbucks?

I fancy a neff, current model is Series 5 that dispenses milk too... Are there any other in-built machines that are better for same price? Between £1000-£1150.

Sorry for the long post, but I really want to start enjoying a good Coffee with minimal hassle!!

Thanks in advance,

Leo.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you read this ;

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8150-New-Members-please-read-this-first

Ian


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Ian,

Yes I have read that, hasn't answered all my questions though.

Thanks,

Leo.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm nott sure who owns a neff ( or a built in machine on here ) so advise on those may be thin on the ground ..

Sounds like you may prefer an Americano type drink with milk in it?

Have you tried making a espresso from your Pod machine adding some water and milk to it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

it also may be that you liked the drink from the neff, as it was made with some decent fresh roasted beans ....

its hard to tell what the neff does with the milk from the fridge

AS i can't tell what the

"High-value milk nozzle with suction function cream centre" would actually do ? Froth it , heat it ?


----------



## leo-lincoln (Jan 4, 2015)

Will try the espresso with milk & coffee. When I use an actual Coffee pod, how is that different to the espresso?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looking at the functions on the neff , its hard to tell what drink you had

Could have been on warm milk setting or on latte or cappuccino to be honest

or even cold milk ....


----------



## themanthechef (Jan 5, 2015)

I love coffee and i'm intrested in learning coffee art what machine would be the best one to buy to try latte art


----------

